# Need a New Router (TV Apps "friendly")



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new router due to a.) my old one (Linksys BEFSR41 V3) is falling apart physically & b.) it has been quirky lately. I'm posting here because it seems some routers "play better" with TVApps. So, if your router is friendly with TV Apps and you're pleased with your networking, I'd love some suggested models. 

Notes - I have the following decices:
~2 wired PCs.
~Wired BluRay player.
~Wired DECA box to "cloud" 2 HRs.

I figure I might as well get a wireless router just in case I ever get a netbook/laptop/etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What it really comes down to, is that it supports uPnP.

If you get a higher end one, that has an aggressive firewall in it, you may have to tweek it's settings a bit.

I have a Linksys RVS4000, which is a little more business class size, then consumer.
But it is great and a lot of flexibility to it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Linksys WRT610N is what I use and it has been great.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Linksys WRT610N is what I use and it has been great.


That one and the D-Link DIR-655 were 2 I was looking at. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> That one and the D-Link DIR-655 were 2 I was looking at. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


I'm partial to Linksys products for some reason.

Does that D-Link have simultaneous dual band?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I'm partial to Linksys products for some reason.
> 
> Does that D-Link have simultaneous dual band?


Ummm...I have no idea. :lol: I'm not a networking guy like a lot here.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Ummm...I have no idea. :lol: I'm not a networking guy like a lot here.


Neither am I. :lol:

It is nice to have the dual band mode though to keep the wireless traffic separated for different things (streaming, moving big files, etc).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you "turn off" or disable wireless connectivity on most of these routers? I don't want to have our neighborhood sucking up my wirelessness. :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Can you "turn off" or disable wireless connectivity on most of these routers? I don't want to have our neighborhood sucking up my wirelessness. :lol:


Yes, it can be turned off under the router settings. Even when activated (with correct security settings) nobody should be able to get on.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What it really comes down to, is that it supports uPnP.


In this thread (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179857), it was definitively stated that UPnP was NOT needed for DECA or MRV and no one disagreed.

*ONCE AND FOR ALL, IS UPnP NEEDED OR NOT AND IF SO, WHY?*


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Can you "turn off" or disable wireless connectivity on most of these routers? I don't want to have our neighborhood sucking up my wirelessness. :lol:


Yeah, you can turn it off or just secure it. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> In this thread (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179857), it was definitively stated that UPnP was NOT needed for DECA or MRV and no one disagreed.
> 
> *ONCE AND FOR ALL, IS UPnP NEEDED OR NOT AND IF SO, WHY?*


That woudl be correct:
uPnP is not needed for MRV... has nothing to do with DECA either way (DECA is just the communication on YOUR side of the router).

But this discussion was about TVApps.

For TVApps though, with the mix of secure and open communication with the App Head end. Right now we have manual configuration options for Network Services, if you don't have uPnP... and it will eliviate some of the issues people have seen with TVApps.

We are working on making it more robust and provide more tools and information to the end user so they can adjust their home networks, if they don't use uPnP and want to have a more aggressive firewall settings.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What it really comes down to, is that it supports uPnP.


Just re-iterating.

The *consumer* Cisco routers and etherdaptors (WRT610 E3000 WGA610) are what's verification tested with the DTV products... but none are DLNA-compliant, which is essential for all the uPnP / USB server/streaming *Sigma* wants. The Netgear WNDR3700 which was supposed to be *THE* DLNA-compliant answer, has been lambasted (reviews by people who bought one... which I am not) as problematic. After an extensive firmware upgrade immediately upon release, Netgear replaced it within months with the WNDR37AV, supposedly due to hardware architecture limitations of its predecessor precluding it ever working right... there are a lot of PO'd 3700 owners out there... and a some 3700's for sale cheap.

Bit of a trade here... Cisco-DTV compatibility vs DLNA-compliant capability... and _potential_ problems...
just reporting what I've heard... no personal experience, and no subject matter expert...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Linksys WRT610N is what I use and it has been great.


I had nothing but problems with my WRT610N so I dumped it and picked up a Netgear WNDR3700 and never looked back. Linksys has really gone downhill lately.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a Linksys WRT310N with DDWRT. With the third-party firmware the signal propagates a lot better.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> That one and the D-Link DIR-655 were 2 I was looking at. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


I am using the D-Link with apps working, you will need to do a few tweeks. The one drawback is it's not "dual band" as far as I have read. Most of my network is "G" band though so it's not a big issue. There are a few different posts on the D-Link 655 and what various people have done to tweek it to work with apps.


----------



## JayMatt77 (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't get TV Apps or OnDemand remote purchasing to work with an 8-yr old Linksys router, but I've been using the Linksys E1000 for a few weeks now and it seems to work great. I've had no trouble with TV Apps or OnDemand remote purchasing.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

D-Link Xtreme 825 Dual Band (Simultaneous), Wireless N, gigabit 4 port switch. I've been using it for MRV for over a year and it has outstanding performance. Of course it is used for TVapps, VOD, etc.

It is also connected to my Blu-Ray, DECA broadband, wireless N desktop (with 6.39 megabit per second service that runs at max). No problem using it with an iPod Touch (wireless G) on 2.4 gig band, Roku player (Netflix) on 2.4 gig (G), and handling MRV from 80 feet away on an HR20-100.

I use 5 gig wireless for MRV and everything else 2.4 gig wireless G. I've had it for over a year, and wouldn't trade it for anything else.

Overall, I have 7 computers connected to it, as well as 4 DirecTV devices, 2 hi-def players and the aforementioned iPod and Roku player. I also use an 8 port D-Link gigabit switch, and an old 5 port 10/100 Linksys switch.

For around $120 it is a steal. I tried two Linksys routers before it and they were no where near as good as the 825.



sigma1914 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new router due to a.) my old one (Linksys BEFSR41 V3) is falling apart physically & b.) it has been quirky lately. I'm posting here because it seems some routers "play better" with TVApps. So, if your router is friendly with TV Apps and you're pleased with your networking, I'd love some suggested models.
> 
> Notes - I have the following decices:
> ~2 wired PCs.
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Linksys has really gone downhill lately.


Cisco has finally wrought their special brand of magic on Linksys.


----------



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

I use a D-Link DGL-4500 and a couple D-Link Gigabit switches. As far as TV apps go, when I first found out about them, probably in April, they wouldn't work on my HR20-100 or my HR22-100. I called DTV, they just noted my account and didn't have any suggestions on how to get them to work. Sometime in May the HR22 started working, but not the HR20. After the 6/3 software update from DTV, the TV Apps on the HR20 started working too. At the time the HR22 was wired to my router and the HR20 was connected to a D-Link DAP 1522 wireless N bridge. I've since installed DECA to all receivers except the HR20 - I'm waiting for a BSF to arrive from DTV. So the HR20 is still connected to the bridge, but MRV, On-demand and Apps are all working fine. Once the filter arrives, I'll put the HR20 on DECA and will then be running a "supported" setup. Bottom line, I didn't have to tweak any settings, DTV updates caused Apps to start working.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That woudl be correct:
> uPnP is not needed for MRV... has nothing to do with DECA either way (DECA is just the communication on YOUR side of the router).
> 
> But this discussion was about TVApps.
> ...


Earl,

Thanks, that clears up some confusion and *should be a sticky somewhere. *

Barry


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

DGL-4500 here and zero problem with the Tv Apps, wife ordered it for me for Christmas for around $89.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sigma, I don't want to hijack your thread but since we are discussing routers I am using a netgear WPN824 and I have to reboot it everyday because it gets too slow, also I tried to download TV Apps last Tuesday and it says it is still downloading so I think I am going to replace it with hasan's d-link 825. The question is when I replace it will I have to do anything to my 2) HR20s and my H24 or will they be automatically reconnected to the new router? I am on DECA MRV.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

D-Link DGL-4x00 all good, and perfect here.

Last booted 279 days ago.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

harsh said:


> Cisco has finally wrought their special brand of magic on Linksys.


Never thought I'd say this, but you, Harsh, are dead-on accurate in this assessment.

[rant] I used to use Linksys products, exclusively. I no longer am a fanboy of Linksys. Their product support stinks. I was banned from their official Linksys forums for posting about issues concerning my Linksys WRT600N router. Since this router was only available for about 6-8 months its support has ceased to exist. They haven't released a firmware update in two years for this device, and many of the original bugs associated with this router still exist. [/rant]

Read/research is all I can recommend.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadly, Linksys has gone significantly downhill since it was bought by Cisco.  My WRT350N (which is a great piece of _hardware_) wouldn't work in N mode with a Linksys N adapter, and support was abysmal. DD-WRT worked perfectly.

The 2.4 GHz radio in my WRT600N (another great piece of _hardware_) recently failed and I called to ask about repair price. All they would say, after making me jump through a few hoops, was "that's not under warranty". _I already knew that._ Since there's not really an equivalent available, what stock remains is fetching a premium price. I configured DD-WRT to make it a 5 GHz N AP and resurrected an ancient WRT54G as a 2.4 GHz AP.

I've found D-Link to be doing a better job these days.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My WRT160N has twice recently forgotten how to do DHCP. Existing routing still works but it won't make any new DHCP assignments until I reboot the router. I'll probably replace it with a D-Link and go dual-band at the same time.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> My WRT160N has twice recently forgotten how to do DHCP. Existing routing still works but it won't make any new DHCP assignments until I reboot the router. I'll probably replace it with a D-Link and go dual-band at the same time.


There's not a lot available in the _simultaneous_ Dual-Band Router or AP category, but the _selectable_ Dual-Band APs are so cheap, it isn't much of a problem.

Edit: the D-Link DIR-825 looks awfully good, at an attractive price (and it can even run DD-WRT firmware).


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got an Asus RT-N16 yesterday and loaded it with "Tomato" firmware (VPN version). After enabling DLNA and setting up the shares on the connected USB hard disk (connected to the router itself), my HR2X DVRs, my Xbox 360s, and my PS3 all see/play the media. And, of course, TV Apps works fine.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I have a WRT54GS 
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp1 (07/27/08) micro

Since upgrading the firmware I have never had to reboot the router. When I had the "stock" firmware I had to reboot at least 2 time a day!!!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

D-Link DGL-4500 :righton:


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a Buffalo Technology WZR-HP-G300NH NFinity wireless N router that has worked since I first installed it some time ago. Not only TV Apps but also VOD and yes it has uPnP as well as many other features. Good luck with whatever router you decide to purchase.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Installed dlink DIR825 yesterday and my TV apps finally downloaded! everything seems to be faster and I did not have to reboot to use it this morning. I did have to re-run the advanced settings on Network tab to get my boxes to show up. only problem now is my 2 laptops will no loner connect to my home network, gonna have to figure that one out some time or other.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tsbrady1 said:


> Installed dlink DIR825 yesterday and my TV apps finally downloaded! everything seems to be faster and I did not have to reboot to use it this morning. I did have to re-run the advanced settings on Network tab to get my boxes to show up. only problem now is my 2 laptops will no loner connect to my home network, gonna have to figure that one out some time or other.


Everything's works here as well with my DIR655 (the predecessor to your model). I looked at the 825 recently in action at a friends home - nice unit.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Everything's works here as well with my DIR655 (the predecessor to your model). I looked at the 825 recently in action at a friends home - nice unit.


Any big differences?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Any big differences?


Not major ones...a few additional settings, and the UI has better help.

Both work. VOD, TVApps, DirecT2PC, streaming Mediashare (photos, music, and video)....all work very, very well here.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

In my case, the problem wasn't my router but my DSL modem.
Zyxel modem was blocking things. Had to go in there and open up a few ports.

If you still have problems, investigate your modem.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> Zyxel modem was blocking things. Had to go in there and open up a few ports.


Set the ZyXel to bridge mode; otherwise, you have two routers going.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Set the ZyXel to bridge mode; otherwise, you have two routers going.


That was done long before ever connecting the DVR's to the network years ago. But the zyxel modem was a royal PIA with the default settings.

Cable modems apparently more "open".


----------



## RCKYMTN (Jan 14, 2006)

I had a buffalo wireless N router, and seemed to disconnect daily from the internet after deca was installed - not sure if this was a coincidence or not, couldn't figure out the issue after talking to buffalo and qwest.

I then purchased a netgear wndr3700 dual band router - now marketed as the wndr37av (which is the same exact router - I had the 3700 and exchanged it for the 37av).

they are marketing it as an "audio video" router for what that is worth, and has worked flawless with my deca, swim 16, etc. I can also tell my wireless pc's have a faster connection as well. For me, it has worked well, and I like the router..

http://www.netgear.com/Products/WirelessRouter/WirelessRoutersforHighPerformance/WNDR37AV.aspx


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> That one and *the D-Link DIR-655* were 2 I was looking at. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215


DIR-655 is what I have. Just make sure you have the latest firmware and you'll have no problems.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just ordered the DIR-655 ($70 at Newegg with free shipping and a bluetooth dongle I have no use for).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> DIR-655 is what I have. Just make sure you have the latest firmware and you'll have no problems.


Yup - the latest firmware is a must have - easy to download and install from the DLink site.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm deciding between the DIR-655 & DIR-825...Decisions, decisions. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm deciding between the DIR-655 & DIR-825...Decisions, decisions. :lol:


Money money... :lol::lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm deciding between the DIR-655 & DIR-825...Decisions, decisions. :lol:


Personally, I hate my DIR-655. As soon as the budget allows I'm going to get something else and go all office space on the 655. It's be put on notice.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I hate my DIR-655. As soon as the budget allows I'm going to get something else and go all office space on the 655. It's be put on notice.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> [YOUTUBEHD]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFS06Z0CCpk[/YOUTUBEHD]


The URL contained a malformed video ID.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> The URL contained a malformed video ID.


Oops, fixed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I hate my DIR-655. As soon as the budget allows I'm going to get something else and go all office space on the 655. It's be put on notice.


I'm still trying to figure out why you have that experience...knowing that 2 others plus me equals 3 folks I know that love theirs and have no issues.

Hmmm...I'm thinking you may just have a defective unit. Solid as a rock here.

I know when I went down the Linksys road a few years back, I went through 3 of them before i got one that worked, and that one was not that great. After 3 months with Linksys, I moved over to DLink and haven't looked backa after 2 different units the past 3 years.


----------



## HCN3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Earl, you mentioned : For TVApps though, with the mix of secure and open communication with the App Head end. Right now we have manual configuration options for Network Services, if you don't have uPnP... and it will eliviate some of the issues people have seen with TVApps.

I have attempted to search the dbstalk forums for the reminders on how to do this and cannot seem to find it. I am sure it is there but also is not a sticky. Any chance you could repost that information on how to do the manual configuration until DirecTV can update their head end?

Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Until Earl chimes in, go to Setup, Network Setup / Network Services and for Manual Setup, note the STB port and Audio port .. . on my HR24, they're 27169 / 27170. . . they just need to be unique among your HRs (and your network).

Also note the IP of that HR. (preferably static or reserved DHCP).

Go into your router Port Forwarding and forward those two ports to the IP of the HR.

Very simple, very easy.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 655 and a 610N. They're both very solid routers if setup correctly and piles of crap if not. The D-Link is easier to setup because D-Link's firmware works. Linsys is better overall only because of DDWRT. So I usually recommend the Dir-655 to people without much technical knowledge or people who don't like to tinker. The linksys I recommend to people who like to tweak settings and min/max everything.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Would still like to know why network services, port forwarding, fixed IP addresses or UPnP are necessary.

My system (2 HR24's & 1 H24) has no fixed addresses, no port forwarding, no network services and no UPnP.

MRV works, VoD works and TVApps (no, I have not checked all of them) works.

What am I missing?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Would still like to know why network services, port forwarding, fixed IP addresses or UPnP are necessary.
> 
> My system (2 HR24's & 1 H24) has no fixed addresses, no port forwarding, no network services and no UPnP.
> 
> ...


By all means, if it's working, leave it alone.

My HR24-500 had a mind of it's own when connected to the INTERNET via DECA cloud. It mapped it's own Network Services ports on the uPNP router. Those ports were actually mapped to one of my other DVRs. I've heard the argument about not forcing network services to connect and that they're no longer needed anyway, so I was just monitoring for changes as the new HR24 settled-in. But it pushed the connection all on it's own. I can still go into my router's uPNP and see the refreshed mapping to be current on the HR24-500 but they are set on the router to timeout or clean-up automatically.

The HR24-500 seems to go further than the HR22-100 on the same network but they both are maintaining network services with no further intervention by me. The HR24 may have ran with this because I did set the STB network service ports to be triggered if the DVRs opened ports 443. But since then, the HR24 keeps requesting the mapping of the ports while the HR22-100 does not.

I say this because the HR24 may be doing this in the background unawares to some users.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Would still like to know why network services, port forwarding, fixed IP addresses or UPnP are necessary.
> 
> My system (2 HR24's & 1 H24) has no fixed addresses, no port forwarding, no network services and no UPnP.
> 
> ...


What you are missing is your firewall discussion.
It is most likely then your router of choice, has no firewall settings by default.

MRV has NOTHING to do with anything you listed above. As it is not communicating outside of your LAN. So long as the box get's and IP, and you haven't disabled functions that allow it to find other systems... it shoudl work. (I thought you stated you have DECA, which completely takes MRV out of the discussion).

OnDemand, uses a fairly standard set of communication protocols that most routers are standard setup and configured.

TVApps and Network Services, have authentication setups that often clash with firwalls that are blocking the ports that we are attempting to use for communication.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What you are missing is your firewall discussion.
> It is most likely then your router of choice, has no firewall settings by default.


Earl,

Thanks for the response.

I know that MRV is a LAN that sits behind my traditional LAN and that it can generate IP addresses in the absence of a router / DECA.

*The router (WRT54G) firewall is enabled.*

Maybe I am just lucky, but if network services and port forwarding are required.....well, my hardware did not get the memo.

Barry


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Earl,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...


Did you specifically turn off UPnP? 
Even with the firewall it may be setup in a fashion, that isn't locked down as others are...

Also, Networking Services != TVApps, they just share some similar functionality in the system.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you specifically turn off UPnP?


YES. I consider UPnP to be a security risk that should not be enabled unless necessary.

Not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand why it has been posted that fixed addresses, UPnP and port forwarding should be used when my experience and that of others (not saying all) indicates that is not universally correct.

FWIW, some decent documentation would help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> YES. I consider UPnP to be a security risk that should not be enabled unless necessary.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand why it has been posted that fixed addresses, UPnP and port forwarding should be used when my experience and that of others (not saying all) indicates that is not universally correct.
> 
> FWIW, some decent documentation would help.


Well... so would have a standard router configuration..
Hence the problem. You then also mix in all the ISP configuration and stuff they often put on top of what ever you are doing... it then just gets that much more complicated.

There are 100's if not 1000's of possible router combinations
Hence why you see the discussion as they are, and hence why troubleshooting it is difficult.

That is why Fixed Addresses, so you can set up port forwarding, is a recommended path. (Note, I said "a" not "the")


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... so would have a standard router configuration..
> Hence the problem. You then also mix in all the ISP configuration and stuff they often put on top of what ever you are doing... it then just gets that much more complicated.
> 
> There are 100's if not 1000's of possible router combinations
> ...


Earl,

I agree that troubleshooting network issues is a royal PITA. That is why I posted in another thread that requiring UPnP, fixed IP addresses or port forwarding was going to be a support nightmare for DirecTV.

I also agree that fixed addresses make some things easier (been there, done that, not my first rodeo), but what are the circumstances that require port forwarding for VoD or TVApps?

It would certainly help if someone would clarify what must be enabled / disabled / implemented to address generic functional issues with VoD and TVApps instead of leaving customers to flounder around looking for solutions. I am not having problems, but clearly, a lot of people are.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Earl,
> 
> I agree that troubleshooting network issues is a royal PITA. That is why I posted in another thread that requiring UPnP, fixed IP addresses or port forwarding was going to be a support nightmare for DirecTV.
> 
> ...


There is no port forwarding for DOD. Nothing for DOD (as noted numerous times).

Fixed IP's only come into play, when you have to do port forwarding, well at least for most routers it does.

If you don't need the forwarding, or have to adjust your firewalls, or use the DMZ... the Static IP's and port forwarding, are really not an issue... The VAST majority of customers, simply connect and go, using standard DHCP.

For TVApps (also as noted) and network services, we use a mixture of ports for security and data transfer. So that is why those are different, and sometimes need additional configuration.. But for the most part.. those work just the same with plug and play.

There will always be people that have issues, and most of the time... they are specific to THEIR Setup... hence the difficulties in troubleshooting.

We could put up a hundred documents, but there will still be combinations that dont' work.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I just ordered the DIR-655 ($70 at Newegg with free shipping and a bluetooth dongle I have no use for).


The DIR-655 works quite well *EXCEPT* that I can't get it to do any port forwarding (O.T., but a must for me).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> The DIR-655 works quite well *EXCEPT* that I can't get it to do any port forwarding (O.T., but a must for me).


I have port forwarded setup without a problem on the DIR-655.

While it might be you....this points out the only shortcoming on the unit whatsoever - the documentation for setup/help is less than stellar.

Otherwise...it works flawlessly here.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I've seen two emails from DIRECTV stating there is a problem and they're working it.

Here's an email I got from DIRECTV:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2512743#post2512743

I have an HR20-700, apps works great.

I got an HR24-500 several weeks back. Apps have yet to work.

Both DVRs on the same network. Both DVRs pass all network tests. Both MRV successfully (non deca). Both DOD successfully. Both setup identically.

Only problem, apps not working on HR24-500. When I hit the right arrow I get the "loading apps please wait message". After that, nothing. No error message.

I also noted that the TV apps website (http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do) has issues too. I'll select apps for my HR24-500. If I log out then log back in, the apps I selected are gone, They're no longer linked to my HR24-500. Other issue, at times my HR24-500 is missing from the "Receiver:" dropdown menu. Clearly there's an issue on the DIRECTV side of things too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I've seen two emails from DIRECTV stating there is a problem and they're working it.
> 
> Here's an email I got from DIRECTV:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2512743#post2512743
> ...


My HR24-500 works very well with TVApps... there is no known issue with the HR24-500 with TVApps.

There is probably an issue with the setup of your HR24-500 in the databases, (Which is still on DIRECTV's side of things).

Is your HR24-500 pointing to production or the CE?
Are you selecting and adding the apps via the website? http://tvapps.directv.com ?

If it continues to be a problem, send me a PM so I can specifically look at the one system.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Linksys WRT610N is what I use and it has been great.


I use the WRT610 Router for all software updates for the BluRay Players.
Might be good for all other software updates Y`All Want do.
Also can hookup a large Outside Drive to it.(have Hooked up a Terabite Drive)For all my Stuff & can move to other Computers.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My HR24-500 works very well with TVApps... there is no known issue with the HR24-500 with TVApps.
> 
> There is probably an issue with the setup of your HR24-500 in the databases, (Which is still on DIRECTV's side of things).
> 
> ...


Hey EB,
Currently on CE. Yes, I'll load apps via http://tvapps.directv.com.

See attached for details. Let me know if you need more data. I can email you my username/password if ya need it too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally installed a DIR-825 and TV Apps works great, along with other network stuff. :dance::dance07:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Finally installed a DIR-825 and TV Apps works great, along with other network stuff. :dance::dance07:


Very cool!

That's a fine unit.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Finally installed a DIR-825 and TV Apps works great, along with other network stuff. :dance::dance07:


I've had mine over a year, still with original firmware and it has been a terrific performer. No hangs, no weirdness, it just works. I'm even using it with a WET610N to bring my distant HR20-100 (on a separate dish at the far end of the house) into the MRV network (with the other DECA units), as a hybrid system. Unfortunately, I just couldn't DECA that far end installation, but it works. I don't use it much for MRV, but the capability is at least there.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I know we have gone past the original topic since Sigma got his router, but I wanted to add my $.02 for the WRT610N. TVAPPS work great, MRV (wireless) and VOD work great and I dont have any of the router reboot problems I had with the WRT54GS. There may be better out there but I have been using Linksys for 10yrs and know their settings like the back of my hand. (through tons of trial and error  )


----------

